# Delrin Bushings



## kooseman (Dec 27, 2011)

Can anyone give me a rundown on what exactly Delrin bushings are/do?
I'm a novice turner and I read somewhere that their shape is very useful for addressing issues at the barrel ends. However, after viewing the variety available, I'm confused (as a typical novice) and would like some clarification.
Once again, thanks for all the helpful tips, suggestions, resources from the experts.


----------



## Matt Cotton (Dec 27, 2011)

I have never used them myself, but I believe that they are used only for finishing and not for the actual turning. The metal bushings tend to get worked down over time and I think that CA doesn't stick to the Delrin bushings. But again, I haven't used them so I am just guessing.


----------



## GoatRider (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the other advantage Delrin has is when sanding light-colored wood. When sanding with metal bushings, metal powder will end up in the wood, darkening it. I don't think Delrin will do this as much, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 27, 2011)

GoatRider said:


> I think the other advantage Delrin has is when sanding light-colored wood. When sanding with metal bushings, metal powder will end up in the wood, darkening it. I don't think Delrin will do this as much, but I haven't tried it.



That is EXACTLY why I bought a set.  I got tired of some beautiful tulipwood pens looking 'dirty' from the bushings (during the finishing stage).  I think these will solve the problem.  Many thanks to JohnnyCNC (John Goodin).

Dan


----------



## kooseman (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan,
Can you give me some additional info about them or direct me to a site that can explain their usage?


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 27, 2011)

dankc908 said:


> GoatRider said:
> 
> 
> > I think the other advantage Delrin has is when sanding light-colored wood. When sanding with metal bushings, metal powder will end up in the wood, darkening it. I don't think Delrin will do this as much, but I haven't tried it.
> ...


I have not sanded with bushings installed for a looooong time.  I just put the barrel between centers and go to it.  Works for me, other opinions may vary.


----------



## GoatRider (Dec 27, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> I have not sanded with bushings installed for a looooong time.  I just put the barrel between centers and go to it.  Works for me, other opinions may vary.


I'd love to try that, but the live center for my Taige micro-lathe is too small for that. It's less than 1/4 inch. Maybe I could do slimlines, but I prefer bigger pens.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 27, 2011)

GoatRider said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not sanded with bushings installed for a looooong time.  I just put the barrel between centers and go to it.  Works for me, other opinions may vary.
> ...


Sounds like an opportunity to engineer and adapter. :biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 28, 2011)

kooseman said:


> Dan,
> Can you give me some additional info about them or direct me to a site that can explain their usage?



I ordered my delrin bushings from JohnnyCNC at  http://www.penturnersproducts.com/.  After I turn my wooden pen blanks down and sand to where I want them I replace the metal bushings with the delrin bushings and I apply my finish of choice.  The delrin will not 'flake off' and leave what looks to be a 'dirty residue' on the wood like the metal bushings will.  You will have a real clean finish.  I hope this helps.  John Goodin (proprietor of penturners products) can help much better than I can!

Dan


----------



## chrisk (Dec 28, 2011)

Like hunter-27 I recently became an adept of between centers turning/finishing. There is a comprehensive tutorial in the library, written by George Butcher (a.k.a. Texatdurango), which is very helpful.
If you go this way you have to purchase steel bushings from John Goodin (a.k.a. johnnycnc). John has also a finishing system with conical delrin bushings, usefull for the whole range of pen kits. Here: http://penturnersproducts.com/index...id=166&zenid=5aa3a08aed61b9ed532aa544ec9427cd


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 1, 2013)

So john's site has been sold out for a while now, does anyone else make them?


----------



## yaroslaw (Mar 2, 2013)

I made myself kinda bushings out of delrin for sanding and finishing. 
They are just 4 cones with 1/4" hole in them, turned on my lathe with normal tools without any precision
I turn between centers, but I was looking for a time economy method, so I first made them for finishing, and now use them for sanding too. 

My current (last 10 pens) plan is - I turn BTC both barrels, then I install them on a mandrel with these "bushings", sand them (controlling diameter with calipers) and finish. Sanding does not suffer from mandrel runout or bushings imperfections, but this method saves a lot of time on "stopping-running" lathe during wood sanding and MM polishing.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 2, 2013)

Neededwill said:


> So john's site has been sold out for a while now, does anyone else make them?


I just purchased some bushings from John last week. His site appears to still be up. Penturners Products!


----------



## Neededwill (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes it is up but the items seem to be sold out weekly. I did put my name to be notified but I will just wait.


----------



## terwill (Mar 3, 2013)

AH! so these bushings are the ones referred to in the new 3rd edition of Pen Tuners Workbook (Berry Gross) pg. 17 for TBC.  It's interesting that these are designed to replace the mandrel. You still need a dead and live center.  None of the pedestrian suppliers seen to carry them yet, but I see several sources listed here. Thanks.

Terry


----------

